# Hot-cross buns



## daisymoo84 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hello,

Sainsburys have some wholemeal hot cross buns on offer. Has anyone tried these? Thought it would be nice to have something Easter related 

Thanks


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 1, 2012)

Much as I love them I find Hot X buns far too sugary for my blood.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 1, 2012)

they are about a million carbs per bun unfortunately and the wholemeal won't slow the dried fruit down hardly at all, will still hit you like a train ..... even with half an inch of butter ......


----------



## Natalie123 (Mar 1, 2012)

I just go for which ever I fancy, if you're going to treat yourself, go for it and enjoy!


----------



## daisymoo84 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll try a bit of my OH's and see how the old blood sugars behave. It would def be at the top of my treat list right now!


----------



## pgcity (Mar 7, 2012)

daisymoo84 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sainsburys have some wholemeal hot cross buns on offer. Has anyone tried these? Thought it would be nice to have something Easter related
> 
> Thanks



I have and they are lovely. I ate mine (27g carbs) with my very low GI (veg curry 45g carbs) tea and got away with a plus 2 spike. V happy. Use a similar approach for mince pies and other v high gi treats. Hope this helps.


----------



## Austin Mini (Mar 7, 2012)

Natalie123 sums it up for me. You have just got to have some fun you cant mope around. A hot X bun with 3 extra insulin clicks aint gonna hurt and besides after Easter they disappear for a year. Make hay whilst the sun shines!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2012)

Austin Mini said:


> Natalie123 sums it up for me. You have just got to have some fun you cant mope around. A hot X bun with 3 extra insulin clicks aint gonna hurt and besides after Easter they disappear for a year. Make hay whilst the sun shines!



Not quite a year - more like 9 months, as they appeared in my local tesco just after Christmas!


----------



## Austin Mini (Mar 7, 2012)

Doh!! I was wondering who would spot that one first!


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 7, 2012)

Austin Mini said:


> Natalie123 sums it up for me. You have just got to have some fun you cant mope around. A hot X bun with 3 extra insulin clicks aint gonna hurt and besides after Easter they disappear for a year. Make hay whilst the sun shines!



I fully agree with Austin and Natalie, I have a hot cross bun before bed, I get no problems, I'll take note of what Northerner said and I will only eat them for 9 months of each year 

John.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2012)

It must be borne in mind that everyone who has said they are fine are able to counter the effects with some insulin, which daisymoo can't, so it presents different problems or would require some experimental testing to see how much might be safely tolerated


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 7, 2012)

What Northerner says is correct, those on insulin can counter the effects, but that goes for all food not just hot cross buns, different foods effect people differently. I personally do not take insulin with my hot x bun at bedtime.

John.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> What Northerner says is correct, those on insulin can counter the effects, but that goes for all food not just hot cross buns, different foods effect people differently. I personally do not take insulin with my hot x bun at bedtime.
> 
> John.



If you're eating them 9 months of the year John, then I think I've cracked why your waking levels are always higher than you'd like! It's all so simple when you think about it...


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 7, 2012)

Northerner said:


> If you're eating them 9 months of the year John, then I think I've cracked why your waking levels are always higher than you'd like! It's all so simple when you think about it...



You should know better than making a statement like  "its all so simple when you think about it". you sound just like the nurse that does my checks, and she has no experience of diabetes. If its that simple, explain after the same supper, yesterday morning was 9.3 and this morning was 6.5 then lunchtime yesterday I was 4.2 from 9.3 yet today lunchtime 7.0 after the same breakfast. its not as simple as you think for a type2 where one day the pancreas works a bit then next day takes time off, thats why there are no carb counting courses for type2 on insulin, no point.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 8, 2012)

You say that like dose adjustment for carb-counting T1s works the same every time UKJohn - sorry to disappoint you but nope! Pretty much the same variation for me following exactly the same 'inputs' sometimes for me too. Just depends on what my liver decides to do some days


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 8, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> You say that like dose adjustment for carb-counting T1s works the same every time UKJohn - sorry to disappoint you but nope! Pretty much the same variation for me following exactly the same 'inputs' sometimes for me too. Just depends on what my liver decides to do some days



Whatever makes you think you disappoint me everydayupsanddowns, not at all you just confirmed what I've been saying "everyone is different" the thing is at least you do have a ratio for your carb counting, I don't, because the experts say it won't work, you have a pancreas that doesn't work, I have one that works when it feels like it,problem is it never informs me when its going to.

You seem to have jumped on me here as if type1s were under attack 
Nothing could be further from the truth. I know, as should you  Type1, Type2 and Type1.5 all have thier own problems, the one thing that joins us all is we have the same disease DIABETES, and try to fight it together.


John.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 8, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Whatever makes you think you disappoint me everydayupsanddowns, not at all you just confirmed what I've been saying "everyone is different" the thing is at least you do have a ratio for your carb counting, I don't, because the experts say it won't work, you have a pancreas that doesn't work, I have one that works when it feels like it,problem is it never informs me when its going to.
> 
> You seem to have jumped on me here as if type1s were under attack
> Nothing could be further from the truth. I know, as should you  Type1, Type2 and Type1.5 all have thier own problems, the one thing that joins us all is we have the same disease DIABETES, and try to fight it together.
> ...



Apologies if it came across as 'jumping on you' John - couldn't have been further than my intention! I agree with everything you've written and I was just trying to sympathise... My pancreas may have packed up and the text books might state that if I eat x and inject y all will be rosy. While this might be true *some* of the time you and I both know that D (of any type) is not quite as simple as that. We have control over a few factors, and try to do our best with those, but there's an awful lot more going on (Mr Liver, D Fairy et al).

I find it very odd that T2s are denied carb counting courses... I would imagine that it would be an effective approach for anyone on basal:bolus regardless of type. Do you think it's down to funding the course places?


----------



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> ...I find it very odd that T2s are denied carb counting courses... I would imagine that it would be an effective approach for anyone on basal:bolus regardless of type. Do you think it's down to funding the course places?



I heard the other day that they are preparing a DAFNE style course for insulin dependent T2s, so maybe it will happen before too long? Also, I was reading an article that said that carb counting was very useful for all diabetics, whether on medication or not, as it helps them become more aware of their food, how they react to different portion sizes etc. and what part carbs play in it all. Makes perfect sense to me!


----------



## ukjohn (Mar 8, 2012)

I find it very odd that T2s are denied carb counting courses... I would imagine that it would be an effective approach for anyone on basal:bolus regardless of type. Do you think it's down to funding the course places?


Mike, in my area, South Glos:, we come under North Bristol for our services. They have Type2 courses, which I have been on and are for newly diagnosed, but there are no courses at all for Type2 on insulin. I don't know if its funding or not. I spent almost 2 years in battle with the PCT, my local MP did most of the work, and as an example, the first question we asked of the person running the PCT was, "why is there no course for type2 diabetics on insulin", her reply was, "Type 1 rely on insulin to live from the day they get diagnosed, whereas Type2 are all treated with diet and excersise or tablets." I think this shows that the people that run the service together with some GPs have no knowledge or very little about diabetes.

John.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 8, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> the first question we asked of the *person running the PCT* was, "why is there no course for type2 diabetics on insulin", her reply was, "Type 1 rely on insulin to live from the day they get diagnosed, whereas Type2 are *all treated with diet and excersise or tablets*." I think this shows that the people that run the service together with some GPs have no knowledge or very little about diabetes.
> 
> John.



Whaaaaaaaa????

The mind boggles!

In your shoes, course or no course, I'd be counting carbs and working out my own correction/carb ratios as best I could (though I appreciate this is not easy with occasional annoying pancreas interventions)


----------



## Jess Howard (Jan 18, 2016)

pgcity said:


> I have and they are lovely. I ate mine (27g carbs) with my very low GI (veg curry 45g carbs) tea and got away with a plus 2 spike. V happy. Use a similar approach for mince pies and other v high gi treats. Hope this helps.





trophywench said:


> they are about a million carbs per bun unfortunately and the wholemeal won't slow the dried fruit down hardly at all, will still hit you like a train ..... even with half an inch of butter ......


Oh wow I had a hot cross bun, hour after I had eaten it blood went up to 10.8 I thought ok not bad ..... 3 hrs later 18.6!!!!!!! Not good


----------



## trophywench (Jan 18, 2016)

I had a scone this afternoon.  I knew they were high but it's only once in a while - 37.8g carb in every flippin one!


----------



## Jess Howard (Jan 19, 2016)

Shocking x.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 20, 2016)

They're the thing I miss the most!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm going to have to perfect flax meal scones. I know there will be no fruit but still plenty of room for butter


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 20, 2016)

I'll try to make some low carb scones.  Bit of practice & i'll get there.


----------

